# Regrets over Signing Up for Encore Offer



## LAR (Jun 30, 2010)

The more I deliberate, the more I think I've made a mistake.

I went thru a preview tour with the sales folks last week and heard all about the new program.  Didnt want to commit to buying more points then but the Encore offer seemed like a nice way to approach the points purchase.

Now I'm thinking that a sit back and watch it all unfold approach may be prudent.

Do you think I'll have a problem backing out of the Encore Agreement I signed some 8 days ago?


----------



## thadius65 (Jun 30, 2010)

LAR said:


> The more I deliberate, the more I think I've made a mistake.
> 
> I went thru a preview tour with the sales folks last week and heard all about the new program.  Didnt want to commit to buying more points then but the Encore offer seemed like a nice way to approach the points purchase.
> 
> ...



According to the lady that took care of my exit interview and Encore agreement said that there was a 3 day recind on it.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't sweat the Encore package if you can't rescind. Just consider it like renting - you'll stay at a nice Marriott for x number of days, even if you decide against further purchases...It is probably a better price than their straight rental program (don't know that for sure, though)

And if it saved you from making a bigger mistake purchasing points before some questions about the program are answered, yay! 

Maybe you can play with the Encore package to see just how much you can get out of the points - IOW, do not think weeks, but look at maximizing the point value of the Encore package. :whoopie: Just a thought as I try to see a nice glass of  lemonade from the possible lemons you purchased.


----------



## LAR (Jun 30, 2010)

*Well...*

$1850 got me 7 nights at CV at anytime (and with school age kids there is value in that). I can apply it to the 1000 points that 'I'm told I need to buy now'  but those points are going to cost me $10.13 per.

I did put it all on a Marriott credit card though so I guess there will be some MR points coming my way 

Thanks for the view!


----------



## CMF (Jun 30, 2010)

I signed up for Encore and just look at it like renting a week.  Did you get 75K MR points for signing up?

Charles


----------



## LAR (Jun 30, 2010)

Your kidding, right? You got 75K MR points for just signing up for the Encore?! May I ask which resort this was at? ( I wonder if that mattered.)  Sheesh!


----------



## m61376 (Jun 30, 2010)

LAR said:


> $1850 got me 7 nights at CV at anytime (and with school age kids there is value in that). I can apply it to the 1000 points that 'I'm told I need to buy now'  *but those points are going to cost me $10.13 per.*
> 
> I did put it all on a Marriott credit card though so I guess there will be some MR points coming my way
> 
> Thanks for the view!



I thought the point cost was $9.20 per point. Are they charging more to offset the encore package?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2010)

We bought an Encore package several years ago after a tour. We did not own Marriott or any TS at that point. After purchasing it and looking back, we found that it was rather overpriced. I think we paid $600 for 4 or 5 days in a 1BR at Grande Vista. That said, we think purchasing the Encore package was the best decision we made. It provided us the time (18 months) to look at other options. By the time we went back for our visit and tour we were in the closing process for our first resale week. Had we not bought the Encore package, we could have ended up paying full freight from Marriott.

The sales rep wasn't really very happy tried to tell us we were making the biggest mistake ever.


----------



## sparty (Jun 30, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> We bought an Encore package several years ago after a tour. We did not own Marriott or any TS at that point. After purchasing it and looking back, we found that it was rather overpriced. I think we paid $600 for 4 or 5 days in a 1BR at Grande Vista. That said, we think purchasing the Encore package was the best decision we made. It provided us the time (18 months) to look at other options. By the time we went back for our visit and tour we were in the closing process for our first resale week. Had we not bought the Encore package, we could have ended up paying full freight from Marriott.
> 
> The sales rep wasn't really very happy tried to tell us we were making the biggest mistake ever.



We took the tour at Lakeshore reserve a couple weeks ago.  The sales critter  manager offerred us the encore.  I was really thinking about it since Lakeshore is so new. Then I thought, better ask and confirm we will be staying at Lakeshore. MGR said no way.. So I laughed and said no way too.

However when our resort was new, that was one thing I didn't like about it as a owner.  Too many encore/tour people always coming and going. Was rather annoying.


----------



## CMF (Jul 1, 2010)

LAR said:


> Your kidding, right? You got 75K MR points for just signing up for the Encore?! May I ask which resort this was at? ( I wonder if that mattered.)  Sheesh!



No joke.  It was at OceanWatch.  A little under $2K for the week and 75K MR points.

Charles


----------



## mnf999 (Jul 1, 2010)

We had the Encore offer at OceanWatch last week.  They offered us $1999.00 any week we wanted to return in 2011 plus 75K MR points.  I asked the lady how they could get me any week and was told to call her and she would take care of it. (She has inventory at her disposal - so she said)  I called bull$hit and walked away from the table.  As an owner there and now knowning they are selling weeks to anyone with cash, vs allowing owners to reserve at my home resort makes me angry.

Afterwards, we spoke to a few other guest around the pool and found the offers varied from $1750-$2000 for the return week next year.  

Marriott better get their act together, I'm a very unhappy customer after last weeks presentation bombs.  We had thought about purchasing a 3rd week but left Myrtle Beach disappointed in our devalued investments.

:annoyed:


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 1, 2010)

mnf999 said:


> We had the Encore offer at OceanWatch last week.  They offered us $1999.00 any week we wanted to return in 2011 plus 75K MR points.  I asked the lady how they could get me any week and was told to call her and she would take care of it. (She has inventory at her disposal - so she said)  I called bull$hit and walked away from the table.  As an owner there and now knowning they are selling weeks to anyone with cash, vs allowing owners to reserve at my home resort makes me angry.
> 
> Afterwards, we spoke to a few other guest around the pool and found the offers varied from $1750-$2000 for the return week next year.
> 
> ...



mnf, the Encore program has been available for years at resorts where Marriott still holds Developer inventory.  The weeks used for Encore guests are not weeks that have been sold to Owners.  It's a program designed to get guests back to the resort and locked in to a second sales presentation; it's not available where there is no inventory to purchase.

But wow - 75K MRP is a pretty big Encore incentive, haven't seen an amount that high for some time.

(Not saying you shouldn't be annoyed with Marriott for anything and everything, just wanted to explain the Encore inventory in case you're not aware.)


----------

